# Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron



## Mukalu (21. Oktober 2012)

So, es ist wieder soweit!
Ein Jahr nach dem Dilemma auf Langeland wage ich mich nun wieder an einen Angelurlaub in Dänemark.

Ich sitze grade im Ferienhaus in Vrist und plane meinen ersten Angelausflug für morgen.
Heute war ich mit den Kids auf Wattwurmjagd. Alle Angelläden hatten geschlossen und die Sandorn-Kisten waren leergekauft. 
Also beschlossen wir selbst zu buddeln. Allerdings galt es Wattwurm zu finden wo kein Watt da ist! Im Internet wurde ich fündig, jemand sprach von Wattwurm bei Thyboron. Nach aussichtslosen Stunden in Thyboron fanden wir doch tatsächlich auf dem Rückweg vor den Windrädern ein Stück trockenes Watt..wir sprangen aus dem Auto und rannten mit Gummistiefeln und Schaufel los und siehe da, endlich haben wir die lang gesuchten "Häufchen" gefunden. 
Nach 2h und etlichen Löchern später haben wir ca 10 brauchbare Würmer gefunden.
Die Kids brachten keine Ruhe und so sind wir gleich noch bei Vrist an den Strand gegangen um die Angeln reinzupeitschen. Leider löste sich bereits beim ersten Wurf meine komplette Montage am Knoten und ich konnte zusehen wie meine 5€ Montage einige Meter ins Wasser katapultierten. Fängt es schon wieder an? #d

Da grade Meerforellensaison ist möchte ich morgen gegen 6uhr zum Leuchtturm nach Bovbjerg und auf Mefos schleppen, erst gegen Abend geht es wieder zum Brandungsangeln. Diesmal auf den Moelen bei Langerhuse.

Dieses mal muss es einfach klappen, ich habe mich auch im Hafen von Thyboron nach Hochseeangeln erkundigt. Leider ist die Emma-Line nach Undichtigkeiten an Board erstmal außer Betrieb. Zur Beluga Most habe ich ebenfalls keine aktuellen Infos finden können und die Orca H lag zwar im Hafen, jedoch gab es weder ein Programm noch auf der Internetseite eine Information wann es wieder losgeht. Ich hoffe ich bekomme eine Antwort auf meine Email. Die MS Bodil fährt zwar in 4 Stunden los auf eine 20h Wracktour, aber 190€ fand ich zu happig. 

Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Ideen wo ich zum Fisch kommen könnte?

Gruß Mukka


----------



## Mukalu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

Update: Das Mefo-Schleppen in den Morgenstunden habe ich auf Mittags verschoben weil ich vorher noch in Lemvig in den Angelladen wollte. Hier wollte ich ein Stück Schlagschnur, Blinker und Würmer kaufen...wobei letzteres wieder mal nicht zu haben war, egal. Ich wollt ja eh erstmal Spinnfischen gehen. Am Leuchturm angekommen fanden wir auch recht schnell die beschriebenen Buhnen. Leider waren diese recht kurz und mit riesigen Steinen bespickt, sodass ein Angeln an der Spitze fast unmöglich erschien. Aber halt nur fast.
Die Kids schickte ich mit ihren Ruten in die Brandung und ich krazelte nach vorn. 

Obwohl wir 3h durchhielten und alles versuchten gab es auch hier keinen Fisch |gr: Okay, die Tageszeit und der fehlende Wind waren nicht die besten Vorraussetzungen

Doch die Rückfahrt zauberte uns trotzallem ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, was zurück im Ferienhaus fälschlicherweise als Fangerfolg gedeutet wurde, denn diesmal war die Sanddornkiste frisch bestückt und ich deckte mich ein für heute Abend.

Wie wäre das Wetter denn gut zum Brandungsangeln? Grad ists eher Windstill mit Sprühregen.

Achso, meine Bilanz darf ich nicht vergessen:
Ich hab heute 3 Blinker verloren. Zwei haken noch an Grund und einer ist mir beim klettern aus der Tasche zwischen die Steine gefallen. |gr:


----------



## Mukalu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

Zurück aus der Brandung. 
Vorweg, es gab keinen Biss! Aber zugegeben, ich hab auch nicht lange durchgehalten. 

Ich konnte erst gegen 20Uhr losfahren und bin hoch nach Langerhuse. Als ich in völliger Dunkelheit mit der kompletten Ausrüstung die Düne hochstampfte, merkte ich das ich falsch war. Das Meer war noch etliche hundert Meter entfernt.
Am richtigen Ort ging es dann. Ich ging vom Parkplatz schnur grade auf das Meer zu und stand dort zwischen zwei Buhnen vor dem Bunker.

Allerdings hielt ich nicht lange aus. Die zuvor im Sonderangebot gekauften Brandungsvorfächer waren vermutlich so günstig weil die Weitwurfclips falschrum montiert wurden |kopfkrat und die Sicht war echt bescheiden. Ohne Lampe max 10m, mit ca. 1m (Sprühregen).

Ich warf 2-3x ein, aber so machte mir Angeln kein Spaß. 
Wenigstens konnte ich so die heut früh gekaufte Schlagschnur testen. Jetzt reißt nichts mehr so schnell ab |wavey:

Wenn morgen das Wetter passt werde ich es nochmal gegen Nachmittag probieren. Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## gerihecht (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

Moin
In Thorsminde liegt die MS Mudi ein guter Kutter mit einem Top Käpten der euch sicher zum Fisch bringt 
Ivan der Käpten bietet auch kürzere Touren auf Dorsch an
Du kannst dir mal die Preise und die freien Plätze unter  unter Emma-Line ansehen.
Ist auch ein Schiff von Per dem Käpten der Bodil.
In Thyboron selber kannst du von den Ausenmohlen dein Glück auf Wolfsbarsche versuchen .
Wünsche dir ein dickes Petri und gutes Wetter 
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Mukalu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

Danke Gerd.

Mit der Bodil wart ihr ja gestern los, die fährt scheinbar nur 1x die Woche. Die Muddi hab ich ohne Erfolg angeschrieben, die fährt auch schon morgen früh. Ich denke ich sollte meinen Zielfisch wechseln...Dorsch und Meerforelle ist hier einfach zu selten. Scholle soll wohl besser gehen, also gehts morgen tagsüber an den Strand.


----------



## gerihecht (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

Moin Mukalu 
Bloß den Kopf nicht hängen lassen.
Die Mudi hat am 27.10 noch einige Plätze frei.Ist eine Tour von 7-15 Uhr. Anmelden kannst du dich bei Per unter Telefon.Nr.97832766 .
Die Mudi wird auch von Per betreut.Du musst nur Bescheid sagen das du für die Mudi reservieren willst.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Livio (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*



Mukalu schrieb:


> ... Die Muddi hab ich ohne Erfolg angeschrieben, die fährt auch schon morgen früh....


 
Mahlzeit,

die Muddi fährt auch am 29.10 und 01.11, in der Zeit bin ich in Dänemark und bin noch am überlegen ob ich eine Tour mit der Muddi mache oder ob ich in HS den Heringen nachstelle.|kopfkrat

Erfolgversprechender wird wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Muddi sein ...

Oder ich gehe einfach in die Pilze, ist zwar schon sehr spät dafür aber wer weiß?!?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

Moin Thomas,
wenn Du den Heringen in HS nachstellen willst , solltest Du Dir Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken besorgen (12). Die sollen z.Zt. wohl am besten funktionieren, zumindest wurde es im HS thread so berichtet.
Ich hab mir schon welche für nächste Woche besorgt da sie in HS ausverkauft sein sollen.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Mukalu (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

Am 29igsten bin ich leider nicht mehr in Dänemark.
Inzwischen hab ich alle Kutter angeschrieben, wenn ich da keine Antwort bekomme und auch in der Brandung nichts vernünftiges rauskommt werde ich vermutlich nen Tag an Fopu gehen


----------



## gerihecht (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

.

die Muddi fährt auch am 29.10 und 01.11, in der Zeit bin ich in Dänemark und bin noch am überlegen ob ich eine Tour mit der Muddi mache oder ob ich in HS den Heringen nachstelle.|kopfkrat

Erfolgversprechender wird wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Muddi sein ...

Oder ich gehe einfach in die Pilze, ist zwar schon sehr spät dafür aber wer weiß?!?[/QUOTE]

Moin  Thomas 
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.
Eine Tour mit Ivan kannst du dir nicht durch die Lappen gehen lassen .
Heringe kannst du ja in HS auch noch ärgern .
In die Pilze gehen ? na ja ich weiß nicht.
Wünsche dir schöne Tage in Dänemark
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Livio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Westjütland bei Vrist/Lemvig/Thyboron*

@ Carsten
Danke für die Info, werde dann heute Abend beim packen im Keller mal einen Blick auf meine Vorräte werfen was ich denn da so habe

@ Gerd
Hast schon recht das man die Tour, wenn man schon mal hier ist, nicht verpassen darf. Ich ringe noch mit mir ... und werde das Gerödel auf jeden Fall einpacken, ist ja nicht soooo viel |rolleyes

Jedenfalls nicht vergleichbar mit dem was meine beiden Zicken und Ihre Freundinnen mitschleppen ...


----------

